# Problème démarrage Bootcamp



## naorions (24 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Alors je m'explique, après avoir passé plusieurs heures et plusieurs jours devant mon écran je sature. J'avais Windows 8.1 en Dual boot avec mon Imac mi-2011. Groumant que je suis, j'ai voulu passer sur Windows 10. J'ai donc supprimé la partition occupé par Windows 8.1. Ensuite Bootcamp ne voulait plus rien savoir. En effet, la page sur laquelle il est indiqué de télécharger les fichiers ou d'installer une version de windows 7 ou 8 me met un message d'erreur juste après. Déjà Windows 10 n'est pas proposé (problème de compatibilité) ?? J
'ai donc réussi a créer la partition de Bootcamp en y mettant un DVD de Windows 7. Ensuite j'ai formaté cette partition en Windows NT afin de pouvoir y installer un Windows. Je boot un Windows 10 au démarrage, l’installation se déroule très bien sauf qu'au redémarrage j'ai un écran noir sur lequel un trait blanc en haut a gauche clignote en continue... J'ai tout essayé et la je sature, vraiment. J'espère que l'un de vous aurai une solution qui fonctionne. J'ajoute aussi que je n'arrive plus a installer le Windows 8.1 que j'avais. Toujours un problème..
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2017)

Salut *naorions
*
D'après cette page Apple : ☞*Utilisation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via Boot Camp*☜ ton Mac ne prend pas en charge Windows-10 (modèle _2011_ trop ancien - la prise en charge commence avec les _MacBook Pro 2012_).


----------

